# First three melts



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys

Just wanted to show off the first three melts we did this weekend. Feedback (both good and bad) would be appreciated. 

The £1 coin is there for scale and the gold weighs in at 0.03G less than a Troy Oz.

Regards

Jon


----------



## joem (Jan 22, 2013)

Go get it karat tested and you will know for sure,
but they sure are purdy


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Look like Glorycloud has been teaching people how to melt again. Cool art work there. 8)


----------

